# Hamster mouse



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Paha, just realised how short this does tail is!









Don't think i've seen a mouse with such a short tail (': (that isn't manx of course!)
She's only just 3 weeks, but I don't think her tail will ever be nice and long like the others.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

new breed "stumpy tail" :lol: :lol:


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww! She's still gorgeous :love1


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

You should name her Q-Tip, lol.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> You should name her Q-Tip, lol.


lol funny you should say Q-Tip :lol: i have just nicknamed my girl with a white face Q-Tip :lol:


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Aww, cute. She looks like a fluffy marshmallow 

I got a poor dutch from the local pet shop a while back that has a tail like that. I only noticed when I got her home, she's still gorgeous though.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love mousies with short tails  She's adorable


----------

